
Yahoo shutting down Message Boards and other services - hboon
http://ycorpblog.com/2013/03/01/3553567/
======
laurent123456
Now if they could shut down Yahoo! Answers so that its useless Q/As stop
showing up in Google results that would be perfect.

~~~
parfe
Google search has a built-in tool for filtering sites out of your results. I
haven't seen an experts exchange result in years. Just remove answers from
your search results.

~~~
jellicle
... no it doesn't.

It once did, briefly. Lasted about six months if I recall correctly, then was
deprecated.

~~~
parfe
Thanks. I'm surprised. Experts exchange hasn't come up since. Guess that was
the only site I ever wanted to blacklist.

~~~
snarfy
I've been seeing expertsexchange again. That's how I discovered the google
blacklist had disappeared.

There was as chrome extension, but google removed it. Then it was built into
google, and they removed that too.

------
kmfrk
Cleaning up the services of Yahoo! as a CEO must feel like going through your
parents' stuff in a dusty, derelict attic.

------
xefer
Some of the earliest mainstream general discussion of REST took place in the
still-active "rest-discuss" board going back to 2002. I hope that history is
preserved.

------
tyang
What about Yahoo! Answers? Asking for a friend.

~~~
meaty
I hope they do close it - its useless unless you are dredging for comedy.

Citation for the downvoters:
[http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110910190628AA...](http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110910190628AAfMjpT)

~~~
pavs
It maybe useless to you or me, but its very much active and used by a lot of
people. I think this is one of the few Yahoo Services that organically grew
over time and started having a name for itself.

I do think there is plenty of room to make it much much better. It looks the
same for as long as I can remember.

------
inthewoods
I'm confused from the announcement - is that Yahoo Groups as well?

~~~
hboon
The release doesn't mention Yahoo! Groups.

------
zaidrahman
Considering that Yahoo has products ranging all the way from horoscopes to web
hosting — this does not feel enough.

~~~
OGinparadise
Yahoo is a content company, no matter what label she gives them now. They need
content.

~~~
moe
What content does yahoo have?

Other than their "Answers"-garbage polluting my search results I don't think I
have been in contact with any yahoo property for about 10 years...

~~~
OGinparadise
licensed or not they have a News section, finance, weather, travel, sports,
shopping, gossip, etc.

------
spydum
I think this is well overdue, if you go out and look at the content on these
boards it is basically people trying to sell credit card dumps, and random
spam.. Most folks have moved on to the major social networks.

------
foz
Interesting: they are shutting down the Blackberry app. Either the app was
terrible and never used, or they see Blackberry as a dying platform.

~~~
parfe
The yahoo! App on android is simply an embedded browser widget and only
provides one actual feature. You can share the current URL on Facebook.
Confounding how they could release an app that is both pointless for the user
but beneficial to a competitior.

I'm surprised they only discontinued the blackberry version.

------
rikacomet
The biggest wrong about Yahoo is that they don't have a core business anymore,
a one that earns them money, like google search is for google.

~~~
pmarin
The Google's core business is advertising.

~~~
rikacomet
I believe its search, without search, they would not have anyone to watch
their adverts.

------
smegel
What a horrible sounding url

------
general_failure
This is great. The lesser the product line the more one can focus.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
Yep. It's about time they shed some some of this Geocities era junk.

~~~
aw3c2
you are advocating the destruction of historic content, not unlike suggesting
that a library should just burn its oldest books. there were tons of fantastic
websites on Geocities.

------
meaty
good. There is nothing I hate more than having to sign in to yahoo for
something such as a support group for a bit of software or freecycle. Its just
horrid from end to end.

------
anoncow
Yahoo has a message board?

------
clobber
Who at Yahoo decided that a 12px font size was readable? Maybe start by firing
that person?

[http://hn.explodie.org/writings/stop-using-small-font-
size.h...](http://hn.explodie.org/writings/stop-using-small-font-size.html)

<http://contrastrebellion.com/>

~~~
markdown
In case you're too young to remember, 12px was the standard for a very long
time.

It's only in the last 2-3yrs that font-sizes have grown.

I'm sure that if the website was redesigned today, a larger font would be
implemented.

~~~
clobber
> 12px was the standard for a very long time.

Yeah, errrr....there is no "standard" on the web. Make your font sizes
readable. It's really not hard.

~~~
markdown
Standard (Adjective): Used or accepted as normal or average.

12px was very readable for a very long time. FYI, screen resolutions weren't
always as good as they are now.

In fact, if you go further back in time, many "webmasters" (what we called
ourselves because you young'uns decided you were "engineers" of usability)
even _gasp_ used 11px. Oh the days of the CRT... good times... good times.

~~~
clobber
Dinosaur (Noun): A person or thing that is outdated or has become obsolete
because of failure to adapt to changing circumstances.

I'm not sure why you think I'm a "young'un" but, please get over yourself,
"old timer."

So because 12px font was super readable on 640x480 CRT on Win95, we should
continue to use that and never update our blogs?

Are you seriously trying to defend shitty readability in 2013? What a weirdo.

~~~
markdown
> So because 12px font was super readable on 640x480 CRT on Win95, we should
> continue to use that and never update our blogs?

Nope.

> Are you seriously trying to defend shitty readability in 2013?

Nope, not as far as I can tell. Do read my original post.

In case you're too young to understand why I wrote... I was explaining a
possible reason why the site has the font-size it currently has. I went on to
say that I'm sure that were the site redesigned today, it would have a larger
font... JUST LIKE ALL THE WEBSITES YOU LIKE THAT HAVE 16px FONTS... YES, THEY
PROBABLY HAD 12 or 13px FONTS IN THEIR PREVIOUS ITERATIONS.

